# mystery switch



## shaggybaby (Sep 29, 2002)

Just purchased 1997 Damon Intruder. Know nothing about RV's. There is a switch in bedroom on side of nightstand with red light when on, sort of like hot water switch, what is the function of the switch? Diesel engine if that helps. Love the Damon. Thanks.


----------



## rv wizard (Sep 30, 2002)

mystery switch

Might be an engine block heater switch. Why not call Damon and find out from them? Good luck & enjoy!


----------



## shaggybaby (Sep 30, 2002)

mystery switch

mystery solved!! Thanks for responding. It is as you said, engine block heater.


----------



## 4116sst (May 23, 2009)

Re: mystery switch

I also have a Mystery switch, in the bathroom, household type light switch, with a red light indicator next to it. 2001 Damon Intruder gas Ford v-10. Can't figure out what it's for. Help?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 23, 2009)

Re: mystery switch

Gary, you win the prize!  What prize you might ask?

The one for replying to the oldest post!  7 years beats the old record of 6 years!   :clown: 

I hope someone has welcomed you to the forum before now, but anyhoo, "Welcome!"

The last mystery switch turned out to be for the fresh water pump.  It didn't work until the RV was taken off of shore power.


----------

